
Pano Device (computerless computer - cloud base only) - tzury
http://www.core77.com/blog/object_culture/whipsaw-designed_pano_device_computerless_computer_is_smaller_greener_and_award-winning_17586.asp
======
wccrawford
No details. Odd claims like "compared to a PC it consumes 3% of the energy,
uses 4% of the material to make it, and is one hundred times smaller" but
totally neglects to account for the server needed to power it.

I would love to have something like this at my house. I could imagine using it
to power a few terminals... In my bedroom for some research or light reading,
in my kitchen for recipes and internet searches, in my bathroom... There are
many possibilities. However, it'd have to be completely under my control. I'd
run the 'server', not some company in the cloud.

